# Custom Cm9 /Cm10 Fonts



## plegdroid

Discomod Font. 
































download linki

http://db.tt/vq74iTNw



ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid

Robotomod font

roboto, but with android clock numerics

http://db.tt/cVnz5FMv

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## jlg19753

Nice 
Thanks .

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid

jlg19753 said:


> Nice
> Thanks .
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


your very welcome. 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------

